# Anyone know where a .22 magnum is?



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Looking for a .22 magnum with synthetic stock. No particular brand. Has anyone seen one on the shelf anywhere? Places I have checked:

Vances
Buckeye Outdoors
Ohio Valley
Dicks
Gander
couple of shops in Circleville
New Albany Gun range
Wally World

Anymore ideas????


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

For some reason, everyone has bought into the hype of the .17 HMR, therefore that's what everyone carries now. Their basically the same gun, so the HMR could be an option. Also, most gun shops should be able to order one for you, but I know it's nice to check a few out before buying.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Try Fur Feather and Fin up in Ashland. 

I know Gand will order a gun for you and there is no obligation to buy if you don't like it.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There is Marlin with a floated barrel, epoxy bedded action, sitting in my gun cabinet and could possibly be purchased. It is super accurate and has consistently killed Woodchucks at 150 to 175 yards. Longest shot was 197 on a dead calm evening. Only thing wrong is it has a wooden stock.


----------



## Bass911 (Jun 14, 2006)

Appreciate it fellas. I decided to just go with a .22 long rifle w/ high velocity rounds for now due to the price of the magnum rounds. Will probably look into the magnum or 17 later for a little more punch. Was wanting it for dual purposes.... squirrel, coyote and groundpigs. It will get passed down to my son in a couple of years anyway as a starter rifle.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

When you get around to buying on look at the CZ 452 American I have 2 one in a 22LR and one in a 17HMR...they are great rifles and really not that much more expensive than the Savage or Marlin rifles(not that they have a bad product either) New Albany shooting range carries a fair selection of the CZs by the way.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just for future reference, none of the calibers mentioned are adequate for reliable coyote kills. They'll do the job at close range and perfect shot placement, but I could kill a buffalo with a .22, but I wouldn't try.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

good luck on the coyotes with the 22lr... not to mention the HV 22's are super inaccurate. the standard velocities are much better for accuracy.

m. magis hit it on the nail... 

a squirrel gun is not a coyote gun...

a coyote gun can be a groundhog gun though.

i would say .204 ruger or .17 remington (centerfire)


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> i would say .204 ruger or .17 remington (centerfire)


I agree with those as well. I would prefer the .17 Rem., but it's more suited to the handloaded and gun choice is rather limited, especially to those on a budget. The .204 looks like a fun little gun.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree and maybe should have posted that myself but I got to caught up in the gun choice...a 22 rimfire is not a coyote round...I have a Ruger 77VT in 204 but have yet to play with it much(still trying to get in as much fishing as possible while work is busy) the last time I was at New Albany they had a sharp Ruger 77VT in 223 used for the right price to boot that would be nice..but thats alot of gun to pack around all day...good luck with your choice you have my envy as its always fun to go gun shopping


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i use a 700bdl in .17 rem... one lil ass kicker thats for sure!


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

For just a cheap all around good .22 LR, it's hard to beat the Marlin model 60. Would be perfect for a hand-me-down to your son as well. Can usually be had for @ $100-120 and sometimes even w/ a cheap scope.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i haver a marlin model 60 as well. great gun!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Vances had a savage 17 HMR with synthetic stock and cheap 3x9 for $219 on friday. It's hard to beat a savage, the accutrigger is the best factory trigger you can get.


----------

